# Target Repairs? How are your targets?



## 1TARGETMASTER (Jul 22, 2008)

hi, im George VerHaagh from 3-D Country Inc. I am selling a self healing flexable 3-D Target Repair system that will out last the orignal 2-1. I have been traveling with the ASA and IBO Shoots all over the United States repairing targets for various clubs and ranges. Just this week we have created a starter kit that includes all the tools and items you need for a club kit. We also are selling an Individual Kit which is designed to repair one average deer target and the Club kit which is designed for 8-10 Targets. If you have any questions on ordering or on the product feel free to call me at (920)3374704. 

Thanks,

George VerHaagh
3-D Country Inc
Target Master


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

His product is by far ,the best out there.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

good stuff....pretty simple to do following georges instructions on web site


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually did 4 targets with this stuff today. It is saving our club a bundle.


----------



## allencoarchers (Aug 5, 2009)

great product george. more than doubles the life of the target:thumbs_up.


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

Got my kit in the mail a few days ago, can't wait to try it out. :thumbs_up


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*target repair*

We began using the system to repair our targets at Archery World this year. Word we've gotten back is very positive. Shooters are happy with the colour and feel of the arrow as it enters and with how well it pulls out. The colour and markings are also very good. George is a great teacher too.​


----------



## 1TARGETMASTER (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thank You from 3-D Country Inc*

Thank you everyone who replyed to the Thread I really appreciate it. If anyone has any questions or concerns about the product remember you can always contact me. Were always available here to help any archer with questions. 

Thanks Again,

George VerHaagh


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

I have done a couple of targets to give it a try. Results: works great. we will be rebuilding our practice targets with it. Thanks


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Have repaired 13 targets for our club so far... works great.:thumbs_up


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

So....... is there a web site for this? I want to check it out, and find out on pricing!!! Thanks for any info!!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> So....... is there a web site for this? I want to check it out, and find out on pricing!!! Thanks for any info!!


http://www.3-dcountry.com/

May want to mute your sound first..... just sayin. 


No offense George.


----------



## 1TARGETMASTER (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha yeah we are going to take off the banjo. I appreciate the help from everyone. yes the website is 3-dcountry.com if you have any more questions feel free to give George a call at (920)337-4704. Tell him you talked to Jerry on archerytalk. 

Thanks

Jerry VerHaagh


----------

